

Two Phases of Angular 2 Applications - vsavkin
http://victorsavkin.com/post/114050927521/two-phases-of-angular-2-applications

======
bceagle
This is somewhat of a response to a lot of discussion recently about how
Angular2 doesn't have two-way data binding. It's sort of funny because two-way
data binding is a really nice feature for prototyping and getting people
started, but it is horrible for building large, robust web apps. I think the
Angular team made the right move here, but I hope that they are able to come
up with other easy ways to get people started on Angular and enable quick
prototyping.

